# Alternate way to close a window



## Neuron (Sep 8, 2010)

I just discovered this way of closing any open windows in xp.I don't know if this is just a bug.

Alright,to close the window just double click on the small window icon that you see on the top left most part of the screen.[leftmost of the title bar].Sometimes you need to click faster more than twice.

Not a big thing


----------



## kai0 (Sep 9, 2010)

alternatives are 1.use alt+F4 or left click on the taskbar at the bottom and select task manager and selct application all open application windows will show select the process you want to end and click end process.


----------



## topgear (Oct 14, 2010)

@ *Neuron* - that's something new - thanks for this little tips of yours.


----------



## 6x6 (Oct 14, 2010)

or rightmost of the title bar


----------



## topgear (Oct 15, 2010)

^^ but that will require only a single click anyway


----------



## Krow (Oct 16, 2010)

Interesting how we discover new ways to do the same thing. I still remember my excitement when I first discovered (purely by chance) that we can see properties of any file by using alt+enter in windows. Neuron has shared a similar experience here.


----------



## Masroor (Oct 29, 2010)

It also works on Windows 7.


----------



## topgear (Oct 30, 2010)

^^ then may be it will work on vista as well

@ *Neuron* - should I change title to _Alternate way to close a window_ - what you say.


----------



## Neuron (Oct 30, 2010)

Yep,that would be better.


----------



## topgear (Oct 31, 2010)

^^ done it.


----------



## CA50 (Nov 16, 2010)

Good one


----------



## mod-the-pc (Nov 16, 2010)

Neuron said:


> I just discovered this way of closing any open windows in xp.I don't know if this is just a bug.
> 
> Alright,to close the window just double click on the small window icon that you see on the top left most part of the screen.[leftmost of the title bar].Sometimes you need to click faster more than twice.
> 
> Not a big thing



This has been there since Windows 98 days (not sure of Win 95/3.1 though) and is not something new.


----------



## gagan007 (Nov 17, 2010)

yupp, I knew that too but it is good to share knowledge which you have just discovered by yourself with others..

Let me share one more spooky find (those who already know, please ignore silently). Double Click your mouse on the marked region (as shown in the snapshot) of Task Manager window and see what happens next. Show it to any of your friend, they'll be baffled...


View attachment 3874


----------



## topgear (Nov 18, 2010)

it's great to show off performance and networking tab in this way.

and for the performance and networking tab if you click on the active graph on the right side it will do the same thing.


----------



## rhitwick (Nov 18, 2010)

I guess these might be some bugs left unnoticed.


----------



## desiibond (Nov 18, 2010)

yes. this has been there for a long time but I never used it as it is much much easier to use the 'x' on top right corner


----------



## veddotcom (Feb 24, 2011)

Still there is one more Interesting way to close a window "CTRL+W", try it


----------



## topgear (Feb 25, 2011)

^^ Hey - that's just great - thanks for the finding


----------



## Neuron (Feb 25, 2011)

Yep,that was new and better than alt+f4


----------



## veddotcom (Feb 26, 2011)

Krow said:


> Interesting how we discover new ways to do the same thing. I still remember my excitement when I first discovered (purely by chance) that we can see properties of any file by using alt+enter in windows. Neuron has shared a similar experience here.



Its better to replace ENTER Key with Double Click. i.e ALT+DoubleClick on the File

Personally I use "RIGHT-CLICK + R" to Open the property of any file..Its very Handy to me. Also you guys may try for Closing a window Right Click + C, Renaming a File Right Click + M.


----------



## topgear (Feb 27, 2011)

^^ It would be great if you can post these in here :
*www.thinkdigit.com/forum/software-q/129-share-your-tweaking-tips-here.html


----------



## Vyom (Feb 27, 2011)

Closing the window by Double clicking the left side of the title bar, is something I am using from years. And I don't know why, I find it more conveniently. 
It maybe because, its good to have a change


----------

